# Covenant Theology and the Confessions



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 5, 2008)

I am gonna give you all some homework based upon your knowledge of the Confessions you all hold to and know about. I am only familiar with the WCF and the Baptist Confessions. 


Please leave me with references to Covenant Theology in the Confessions if you would please. I am in a discussion with someone that is telling me that it is absurd to think that CT and Reformed Theology are synonomous. I don't believe you can separate the two. 

I do know that all of the Reformed Confessions hold to justification by faith alone, but do they all confirm an understanding of Covenant Theology?


Thank you in advance.


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 5, 2008)

WCF 4.2, 7.1-6, 19.1, LC 20, 22, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 71. You know, I would suggest that your friend read Witsius on the Economy of the Covenants, and that will change his mind pronto.


----------



## Poimen (Mar 5, 2008)

If you would like references from the Three Forms of Unity see:

Belgic Confession, Article 34
Heidelberg Catechism, Q&A 74 & 82
Canons of Dordrecht, 1st Head, Article 17; 2nd Head, Article 8 & RE 2,4,5; 5th Head, RE Article 1


----------



## JM (Mar 5, 2008)

What is his definition of Covenant Theology? I've spoken with many Anabaptists who claim they believe in Covenant Theology, just not Reformed Covenant Theology.


----------

